# What frames are destined to be a MTB vintage classics?



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

So I started thinking about how in most things like cars or guitars it's not allways the newest designs that are considered the best. 
This got me thinking about how close we are to bike technology kind of hitting a ceiling soon and what Frames people might consider to be classic or "vintage" gems that they'll be buying and restoring to ride someday. 

What do you think?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Intense M1


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

m-1s and i would say the original bighits.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Karpiel Apocalypse...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

turner highline....lol

really tho, SXT or Demo9. maybe the bullit, that BMW. i wouldnt be suprised if the stinky would be.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

What about the V-Process that Nico rode for a few years? 
Hard to come by I'm sure.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

-Santa Cruz Super 8
-Monster Energy Green Sundays (2007 WC edition)
-GT iT1 (maybe more notorious than a vintage classic).
-Specialized FSR (circa 1999 I think)
-Specialized BigHit (24" rear wheel... those are frickin' cult-classic bikes)
-Karpiel Armageddon

There's others I can't think of.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Santa Cruz Super 8
M-1
-GT iT1 (maybe more notorious than a vintage classic).
-Specialized FSR (circa 1999 I think)
-Specialized BigHit (24" rear wheel... those are frickin' cult-classic bikes)
-Karpiel Armageddon
-Intense M-1


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

santa cruz super 8
giant glory 
race link
gt it1


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*here's some more*

Cortina ---dh-8
MOUNTAIN CYCLE--- shock wave and san andreas
Foes-----Fly and DHS Mono
Spooky--project X
Yeti--DH-9 and 303
Tomac--204
Giant---atx
Santa cruz-- super 8 and Nomad
Cheeta DH
Turner burner


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Daisy, you sparked my memory.

The Cheeta DH, Tomac 204, Foes Fly and Mountain Cycle Shockwave are all adds to my list.

SMT: You're lazy.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I got a Vintage bike sitting in my garage, Foes Weasel!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Spooky-Metalhead
Fat City-Yo Eddy (I know, all HT's so far)
Foes-Weasel
Intense-M1 (original version) 
Mantis-Pro Floater

I actually have my Cheetah DS frame hanging in the basement :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Ok got a long list here...

-GT Psyclone- uber high end steel hardtail from waaay back in the day
-GT Xizang- basically the same as above but in TI
-GT I drive- because the IT1 wouldn't exist if this hadn't been done first
-Specialized M2 metal matrix Stumpjumpers- who the hell impregnates a frame with ceramic?
- Amp research- This is where the Horst link came from folks
- Original Pro Flex- janky semi-efficient single pivots at their best, and the Girvin suspension systems that go along with them too
- Rocky Mountain Pipeline- No real need for an explanation here, but this kinda sorta was one of the first freeride bikes. Used by the big boys from yesterday. Oddly enough, it was also a URT so if you stood up on the pedals the rear end would lock out
- Original Bontrager frames- Just about all of these old skool bikes are desireable and valuable, probably the best bike ever for riding singletrack.
-Steel Ibis Mojo
-Ibis Bow Tie- old skool full susser made of Ti
-1984 Specialized Stumpjumper- first year they came out... any of these will be valuable especially since there is one at the Smithsonian
-Mid 90's FSR DH- simply because the Sawn Palmer rode one (and kicked ass on it)
- Santa Cruz Tazmon- this over the super 8 for sure since it was the first frame by Santa Cruz
-Intense M1- One of the original kings of DH
-Balfa- if you can find anything from these guys keep it... there aren't too many people that are doing aluminum front ends and steel rear ends, or high drive pulley's to improve chainline
- Honda- well there weren't many of these made at all, none went to the public. if you can find one then kill whoever is holding it because you need it.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I would guess the Sunday will be quite an item in a long, long time considering their current popularity and the fact Iron Horse is discontinuing it soon.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Since the list has morphed into non DH bikes, anything made by Steve Potts is collectible and worth coin now.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

No order...

*GT Lobo*

*Giant ATX*

*Yeti Lawill*

Specialized BigHit's with 24's on the back

BMW Racelink

Spooky









Intense M1

Santa Cruz Super 8

IH Sundays

Foes, the old DH models before 2:1

*Trek Diesel... *Are there any of those still around?

*SC Bullit*, Old ones

Giant DH

Karpiel's in general

Old components...

Monster T
Boxxer
Jr. T
Super T
Hanebrink (POS)
Shiver 
MRP and Blackspire aluminum chainguides 
24" Sun Doublewides
*3.0 Gazzalodis*
*Love Seats*
Profile cranks
BMW Shin burgers
*XTR Cranks*
Inverted forks (in general)
Hayes Mags
Romic shocks

The list goes on and on... Fahn


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd say the Stab and Stinky, classics like the Model T Ford.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

oh donno if anybody has said this, but evil imperial definitely makes it on this list


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i forgot the stinky and stab. they have been around the block a couple of times. the imperial as well


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

LarryFahn said:


> No order...
> 
> Spooky
> 
> ...


Spooky is on my short list for sure! True East Coast nostalgia right there. Where was that pic taken? Plattekill perhaps? :thumbsup:

Spooky - Project X
Intense - M1
GT - DHi iDrive
Specialized - Big-Hit (the original)
Giant - ATX DH
Santa Cruz - Super 8
Evil - Empire (but it never happened)


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Stab Primo, Stinky, 1st gen Bullit, original V10, BMW's, any Foes, the M1's, including the original single pivot M1's, Yeti DH9, Schwinn Straight8 or 4banger, Giant DH or whatever that rocker link thing was they had before that (ATX?), the original Disco's and the Apocalypse, the original 7" DHR's, Rocky Mountain RM7 and RM9, probably more crap I'm forgetting.....


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

From a downhill standpoint, a true classic is the GT Zaskar. Back before full-sus, this was probably the most commonly raced hardtail frame of all time. It was big and super beefy, and looked absolutely killer. Others I would consider......

Intense M-1
Yeti DH - 9
Big Hit with 24" rear
Myle's Rockwell's old Giant DH
Foes Mono DH
Turner DHR
BMW Racelink
Nico's Sunn DH (whatever it's called)
Cannondale Fulcrum
Manitou Full-sus (Bradbury's DH offering)

Hans Rey with an original Zaskar frame.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned the Schwinn Homegrown Straight 8 yet?


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

I want this one. This is the frame I was in love with when I first got into biking and downhilling seemed like something I would never dare get into, but of course I had so much respect for the guys who raced them.

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/835249598.html

Maybe if I keep my 2006 Demo 8 long enough it'll start to be cool again. 

Found this one too, inevitably will also be a "vintage classic", eventually at least.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/832921119.html


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The original GT DHi.

Total classic.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

what about old connondales...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Canfield Fatty Fat

original Santa Cruz V10


----------



## SFBMRC (Oct 29, 2006)

I still ride my 2001 Big Hit pro with the 24" in the back. 
Glad to see its destined to be a classic.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

BH1 said:


> Spooky is on my short list for sure! True East Coast nostalgia right there. Where was that pic taken? Plattekill perhaps? :thumbsup:


Yep, Platty 2 years ago. From my understanding it's 1 of 3 that were made and this one was supposedly the only one that didn't break yet. The guy had a part remade by someone to keep it going.
The bike was a one size deal with a quick release on the one side of the mast/top tube. You'd pop open the QR and slide the seat mast back and up to "adjust" the size of the bike. It really only adjusted where the seat was, but definatley a cool concept. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Frames:
Spooky Project X & Metalheads
Schwinn Straight 8
Risse Lassen
Hood Mussel
bcd
Profile DH

Forks:
Mr Dirt
Foes
Avalanche mtn-8
Magura Big Ego


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Cannondale Super V

I can't believe I didn't see this mentioned yet.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

cyrix said:


> Cannondale Super V
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see this mentioned yet.


Yeah I love Super V's and the freeride editions were super cool with the headshok Moto forks.

These Giant red & yellow bikes were also interesting.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

toyota200x said:


> Yeah I love Super V's and the freeride editions were super cool with the headshok Moto forks.
> 
> These Giant red & yellow bikes were also interesting.


Hell yes. A super V with a Jekyll swing arm on it and a nice Fox shock on the back = one hell of an all around bike. Climbs like a goat and descends with the best of them. Shame the design was basically copy pasted to pretty much every Wally world bike out there now.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey! WTF! I'm still riding my Tomac 204 and Mr Dirt FAT fork!
Am I being called 'old'?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Old C-dales
Orange 224, V10, Sunday, Honda, Sunn and all WC winners will be for sure
Banshee Scream, Ellsworth Dare and Karpiel Apo/Army as huck bike legends
Intense M1
The Old Ti Kona hardtail that peaty used long time ago
Giant ATX
Cortinas
Gt - Lobo
Old Big Hits and FSRs
Stinky (even though I hate it)
Square Tubed DHR


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

toyota200x said:


> Yeah I love Super V's and the freeride editions were super cool with the headshok Moto forks.


There was this season when they raced a bike which has a scissor link and then they pulled out a crazy double shock one (first Gemini or was that the second??).

Both were from the era when they switched to blue/white Volvo colours and Anne Caro was kicking arse even if she would race men. Oh, wait! She still does!


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

definitly the bontrager privateer comp, the best singletrack bike ever.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't believe it took 20 odd posts for the Straight8 to be mentioned.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeti 303


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

foes mono, foes tube, 24" bighit, giant atx, 04ish giant dh, older SC V10, spec FSR DH, ellsworth dare, definitley the brooklyn race link, and probably a bunch of others I cant think of


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Great thread.

Remember Peaty and Mike King on these, back in the day?




























That STS DH Lobo was something else.

Also, not sure about the US, but these were the ultimate DH/FR machines for a good while here in the UK, circa 1998:










And not forgetting the Mountain Cycle San Andreas. All-time classic:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

what is with that GT and the floating brake right to the main link? i dont get the point.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Great thread! 

.....Subscribe.......


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> what is with that GT and the floating brake right to the main link? i dont get the point.


 Yeah, I was wondering about that. It doesn't look like it would do much good there. Anyone...?

Toyota200x, that multicoloured Giant ATX-1 takes me back. That was one of the first proper off-the-shelf DH racers. And the head angle on those 'Dales!! Jeezus.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Franz 

I loved those GT composite frames. The LTS frames were amazing too. I owned a LTS2000ds for a year and it handled nicely. Hardly any pedal bob either. True classics.

I don't know much about the bike in the picture, but I like it.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

orange patriot fr lt (see avatar)  last year orange had the patriot as there designated DH race bike (before 222)


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

is anyone going to answer my question?!?!?! what where they thinking?!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*Chuck FS*

Chuck FS

I love mine stil ride it though it does creak abit now.

http://www.stocklogic.com/chuck2.html


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> -Mid 90's FSR DH- simply because the Sawn Palmer rode one (and kicked ass on it)


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

That pic of Palmer was of the 99 season I think? My wife had that bike. A 2001 Team DH last YEAR SPECIALIZED MADE STUFF IN THE USA!

1. M1 98-04
2. Turner DHR up to 2002
3. Specialized Team DH 2000-2001
4. Sunn Radical
5. Orange Patriot LT
6. Karpiel
7. Santa cruz Super 8
8. Schwinn Straight 8
9. Be One


----------



## ds68698 (Feb 14, 2007)

I had one, It ripped...ever seen Chainsmoke 2? Rennie and some others were destroying on them. But I agree....what were they thinking?


----------

